# kann man patrone für HP 8600 plus (950/951) selbst befüllen



## ameise11 (6. Februar 2013)

*kann man patrone für HP 8600 plus (950/951) selbst befüllen*

hallo, 

kann man für den drucker HP 8600 plus die patronen 950/951 selbst befüllen ?
sind glaub ich neue patronen mit einem chip , gehts trotzdem und gibt es alternative patronen 
mit chip-resetter ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: kann man patrone für HP 8600 plus (950/951) selbst befüllen*

hallo, 

ich habe die setup-patrone HP 950 nachfüllen lassen. 
aber irgendwie funzt es nicht .

wurde sie vielleicht falsch nachgefüllt ?
folgende 2 varianten  habe ich ihm netzt gefunden :

1)
Video abspielen



2)
http://www.octopus-office.de/info/na...uellanleitung/

bzw.

http://www.printertinte.de/drinkjetn...lanleitung.php

welche methode ist jetzt richtig ? meine patrone wurde mit der youtube anleitung aufgefüllt .
darf/kann man überhaupt die setup-patronen befüllen ?

danke


----------



## Qraex (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: kann man patrone für HP 8600 plus (950/951) selbst befüllen*

Es gibt Nachfüllpatronen für diese Geräte. Auf den Patronen sind Chips mit denen man nachgefüllte Patronen verwenden kann. Werden die Originalpatronen nachgefüllt kommt nach kurzer Zeit die Meldung dass die Patrone ausgetauscht werden muss und das Gerät verweigert den Dienst. Auch bei den Nachbaupatronen wird dies passieren, kann aber durch das Einsetzen der Originalpatronen wieder zum Laufen gebracht werden. Wichtig ist bei diesen Geräten dass eine exakt der Originaltinte nachgebaute Pigmenttinte in die Patronen gefüllt wird. Wir betreiben seit geraumer Zeit einen HP OfficeJet Pro 8600 und haben keine Probleme damit. Unter www.qraex.de kann man alles zum Nachfüllen notwendige bekommen.


----------

